# The best colour for detailing?



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi guys! 

Was having a bit of a debate with a mate over the weekend. What do you all think is the best detailing colour?!

We were judging on the entire process, not just end result as we both enjoy the process as much as the result.

So we were saying that black looks the best when finished to a flawless standard, but in terms of process it lost marks, because you cant see tar easily (so lose the cool Tardis bleeding), same with IronX/Decon type products. 

Silver or white wins on that front, but it doesn't produce the reflections and wetness that sets a car apart! 

Just a bit of a fun topic to pass a Monday afternoon.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dark grey or deep red imho.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive currently got a black car and although black is nice to do i still dont think you can beat a good non metallic bright red especially if its something sporty with nice body lines.


----------



## SimonRob (Jan 28, 2011)

Red without a doubt


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Had a gloss red car which drove me nuts but it does show your efforts really well along with stone chips. Sold it got a blueish silver car which was soooooo easy to maintain but after a detail it did not reward like the red one did. I have just got a pearl white car which I must say does reward work put in which surprised me a bit. With white pearl you get thick gloss look in some lights and sharp reflections in others at least when using Jeff AJT as my LSP you do.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Red red red


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

red or blue
the new tt in red looks amazing wen done properly. 
blue just cause i love the colour of my clio wen its clean


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anything but white


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Blue or a grey.

Silver is a no no.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I've got metallic black at the moment, with a VERY hard finish and although it looks bloody fantastic when it's perfect, I get no joy from actually detailing it myself because I can never get it to come up well by hand.

I think that's as much down to the stupidly hard paint as the colour, but I'll never go black again(!).

My next car will be a very deep red. Something similar to Ford's Red Candy, which looks lovely.

But I reserve the right to change my mind when I realise that I can't get that to come up nicely either, and it will still be the paint's fault rather than mine...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Tornado Red:tumbleweed:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the VW/BMW blue is a lovely colour...

red is always a winner...

silver is best though....... :lol: :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Anything but silver, no matter what you do it just never has that lovely glow and shine that you get from other colours, I have a silver car and at times I wonder why I even bother . Black is always looks stunning just after the detail has been completed but it's a real pain to maintain as every mark shows up. Red's are really nice, solid red nearly always looks fantastic and has a real glow to it. Also some of the metallic red's I've seen have a really nice coloured flake in them which really pops out when well polished.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i do like fords pantha black has a little silver in the paint which when worked well pops just lovely


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Anything clearcoated!  I hate detailing single stage paint! They stain all of my pads!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

My Panther Black ford! By far the most rewarding as it has the silver fleck and i can make it pop!

Altho if you can get silver to reward you, you are pretty damn good! :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Black!
Love getting the mirror look.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Certainly not Silver - after a full two days of machine polishing, glazinf and waxing this was the "best" I could get on my Silver Cougar......










If I did not love the car so much I would get a different car - and would go for a RED one .....










So much better for shine, reflection and depth.

Black looks nice, but its impossible to keep it clean for any length of time....


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I duno Mark... The cougar looks very nice indeed


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Blue or Grey :thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I would say red or black :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Of course it has to be red!

Here's my T6 with Pinnacle Souveran applied over Prima Amigo....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Got to be the blues or greys for me


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Solid black, seperates the men from the boys


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

single stage black followed by single stage red


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Metallic Black all the way :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Anything from House Of kolor but for me candy Apples and HOK Reds..


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Nato Green :car:


----------



## chris167 (Nov 25, 2010)

my fave is solid black. my car is metallic black and i just think it doesnt look as good. i do like the honda metallic bronze though


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dark metallic/pearl or deep red. Cant touch em :thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Dark metallic blues would be my favourite.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol working from the bottom of the page up from the first image I saw I knew that would be house of kolor and guessed it was you marc. Can't **** with custom paint jobs I guess, as good as it gets :doublesho


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Misano Red on Audi A5


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Nothing beats black 
Red can look good but black black black !


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

flame red,as found on rover coops.


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Flame Pink as found on Vauxhalls! :tumbleweed:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

black is the best


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Got to be ford pepper red met as below.










Oops just so happens that's the colour of my car. :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Dark Grey metallic for me; something like Audi Daytona Grey or Ford Seal Grey.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Red, but then i'm slightly bias as 3 out of my 5 car I've owned have been red.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Red!

But then as above, all but one of my cars have been Red! Solid Red, as bright as possible.....just blings and pops at you when detailed properly!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Not so much an individual colour, but darker hues of any shade in my opinion. They are less forgiving, but much more rewarding when looking their best :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

nick.s said:


> Not so much an individual colour, but darker hues of any shade in my opinion. They are less forgiving, but much more rewarding when looking their best :thumb:


I agree, the darker colours show your work off better imho, black is a no no from me though now, had a couple and never again unless the car is perfect in every other way.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Black or dark grey.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone got any pics of a vw anthractie blue (dark grey) thats been detailed ? I have this colour on my golf mk4 but would love to see a 'pro' finish on it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

As said, black is the best looking colour when fiished to perfection. However, it is in my experience a pain in the **** to maintain. Gun metal is a fair compromise, but i would have to vote for a nice deep blue.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

gm8 said:


> anyone got any pics of a vw anthractie blue (dark grey) thats been detailed ? I have this colour on my golf mk4 but would love to see a 'pro' finish on it.


Yes give me half an hour or so to find them, not pro done though just little ol' me.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Ford ****** grey, just because when its properly detailed it looks so dark and amazing and the flake pop is so nice in the sun.

Also the colour of my focus


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

gm8 said:


> anyone got any pics of a vw anthractie blue (dark grey) thats been detailed ? I have this colour on my golf mk4 but would love to see a 'pro' finish on it.


Here we go, no machine polisher then though, all done by hand.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

thats very nice , looks much better than mine at the moment. What products would you recommend ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It was probably Sonus SFX polishes and tri foam applicators and stiff arms iirc, lsp dodo juice probably.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Black! They stay clean, ic you dont drive em!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

gota be a black or red car in my book


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

all colors !


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Black, red and ... silver, don't now why but jeweled and sealed silver, looks amazing for me, probably only for me.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Black, red and ... silver, don't now why but jeweled and sealed silver, looks amazing for me, probably only for me.


Not just you mate, I think silver looks amazing when it's been machined very well.
It looks like the reflections are dripping off the surface from the gloss levels.
I love a well detailed silver car


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Metallic Black or Metallic Blue does it for me.

I don't know why but Porsche Seal Grey and bog standard Mercedes Silver looks good when detailed.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

My silver car comes up okay but nowhere near as good as when I do my step dads grey car. This is a good thread for deciding my next car colour :thumb:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't believe you go outside in those no dad shorts 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Black all day long 
Nothing comes remotely close to a black clear coat when prepped properly and Lsped


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Blue or grey!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dark grey comes up nice


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its got to be Red for me :buffer:


----------



## Damm Rasmussen (Sep 26, 2011)

I am looking forward to trying a white car, as i have seen a couple of whites looking very Good, and it must af rewarding to det the wet look and reflections. but haven't tried yet, Hope to get the chance soon.

Sent from my Samsung Xcover using Tapatalk


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

bigmc said:


> It was probably Sonus SFX polishes and tri foam applicators and stiff arms iirc, lsp dodo juice probably.


well today I tried to replicate your results , used p1,blackhole,HD wax.


----------

